# Removing lens flare from photo



## Jem1691 (Oct 8, 2016)

Hi, we went on holiday last month and I have just uploaded the photos which, on the whole, I am pleased with.  However, there are a couple that need a bit of editing but being partially sighted, this is not my best friend as I wouldn't know where to start.  I was wondering if someone may be kind enough to help me.  The first one has a lens flare over it which is either from the sunlight dazzle or from grease on the lens which I could do with removing.

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## zombiesniper (Oct 8, 2016)

If you post the image it would aid with a solution.


----------



## Jem1691 (Oct 9, 2016)

The image is of too bigger size to upload to e website so would need to send to someone's email address


----------



## zombiesniper (Oct 9, 2016)

Resize to 1000 pixels on the long edge or link to an image hosting site.


----------



## Jem1691 (Oct 9, 2016)

Okay this will hopefully work


----------



## Jem1691 (Oct 9, 2016)

https://1drv.ms/i/s!Asq9zRVxPJ-dj2DvNFW3XwrPAKPA


----------



## KmH (Oct 9, 2016)

It's not that the photo is to big.
It's that the *file size* is to big.
Save the photo at a lower _Quality_ setting to make it a smaller file size.


----------



## Braineack (Oct 9, 2016)

Personally, if I would want help with editing, I'd give someone the HIGHEST quality/size file I could...   But that's just me.


----------



## Jem1691 (Oct 9, 2016)

The link I have posted is to the photo at original red


----------



## Jem1691 (Oct 9, 2016)

https://1drv.ms/i/s!Asq9zRVxPJ-dj2DvNFW3XwrPAKPA


----------



## bianni (Oct 10, 2016)

Here is ah attempt.


----------



## Jem1691 (Oct 11, 2016)

Ah wow that is great!  Thank you, may I ask how you managed to do this/what software you used?


----------



## waday (Oct 11, 2016)

bianni said:


> View attachment 128585
> Here is ah attempt.


Psh. I guess we just have creative differences.


----------



## Jem1691 (Oct 11, 2016)

Ah being partially sighted, I never noticed that from a distance!


----------

